#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Slience and the reasons for keeping it

## IckWicky

Hi guys can anyone tell me why it is held to be so important to be silent about the occult and one s achievements if any? is it for social reasons such as to avoid awkward or strange conversations? also, can occult or normally unusual talents be used freely and if not why not?
Thank you!

----------


## ODIN

As far as silence most occultist don't give out the true secrets they've learned unless they have an apprentice. The true secrets are not in any books the writers leave out parts. Some occultists if you can call them that have massive egos other occultists are not that good they make the **** up. Society frowns on using your powers doesn't matter what religion you are or they are it just isn't accepted. Fear of the unknown is the biggest reasons. If your friends or family are not into it no amount of trying to get through will work I say go with the flow do what you want as long as you're not hurting anyone sharpen your skills and go for it.

----------


## NemnochAdore

Personally, I wish there were more documented accounts on occultists' actual experiences because I have been looking for written material on personal accounts with the Enochian magick. Without that, it leaves some of us thinking that what is written is merely lecture and no actual practicum. 
But I think as far as telling people you deal with I think silence is grand because it is only natural for others to doubt the supernatural. That's why I hate the endless rants on "coming out of the broom closet" where people bitch how their family and friends just don't understand. Woo Woo Woo. Why is that people the desperate need to be accepted or others to accept their beliefs? I don't really care about my friends or family's religion so why should I want them to care about mine?

----------


## ODIN

Woo Woo Woo is right.

----------

